# PC Gamers



## Bighairyman (Aug 26, 2011)

It has been awhile since I have last posted. So I figured this would be a good starter again. 

I just built another computer and was wondering what some people are currently playing as far as RPGs or FPSs go. I used to be big into WoW but I am done with that game. Anyone have any suggestions. I am just looking for something for the next few months until Elder Scrolls: Skyrim comes out. 

Thanks in advanced everyone.

Josh


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm...Play I'm playing nothing except mount and blade WF&S on occasion for now. Waiting on guild wars 2. That sort of thing.


----------



## Bighairyman (Aug 26, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> Hmm...Play I'm playing nothing except mount and blade WF&S on occasion for now. Waiting on guild wars 2. That sort of thing.



I haven't heard of Mount and Blade before. I was going to play Guild Wars, but, a friend was playing WoW so I started that instead. It sucked me in pretty hardcore. I might check into it. Is it pretty decent as far as graphics go? The computer I just made is a beast and I want something that will push it to the limits so I have a good excuse to upgrade lol.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mount and blade probably won't test it unless you get like 300 people in one battle all at once or something. And the graphics are pretty damn good. It's a really good RPG, the game has an EXCELLENT combat system.


----------



## PaperZombie (Aug 26, 2011)

Currently revisiting Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind in preparation for Skyrim come this November!


----------



## Bighairyman (Aug 26, 2011)

PaperZombie said:


> Currently revisiting Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind in preparation for Skyrim come this November!



I was tempted to do the same thing with Oblivion.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 26, 2011)

I've started giving Fallout 3 another bash. Should really get New Vegas sometime.


----------



## penguin (Aug 26, 2011)

MrBob said:


> I've started giving Fallout 3 another bash. Should really get New Vegas sometime.



My flatmate is addicted to New Vegas. He gets incredibly excited when the new DLCs come out.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 26, 2011)

I didn't "get" Fallout 3. Maybe I didn't give it enough of a chance.

Some of my friends are playing Mount and Blade, and they swear by it.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't wait for The Elder Scrolls either, so I'm either playing Morrowind or just anything that involves hack and slash or just floats my boat.


----------



## Carl1h (Aug 26, 2011)

FPS, mostly Killing Floor with some TF2 thrown in. Civ 5 for the strategy game needs, and I occasionally drop in on friends playing LotRO if I want an MMO.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 26, 2011)

MMO's are overrated in my opinion. They bore me witless.


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 26, 2011)

I quit playing WoW about a month ago. It just got too boring and repetitive. Apparently somebody hacked my account last week. I'm not even bothered enough to report it.


----------



## mischel (Aug 26, 2011)

Fuck That! Can't install the QuakeLive Plugin on a 64-bit Firefox.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 26, 2011)

mischel said:


> Fuck That! Can't install the QuakeLive Plugin on a 64-bit Firefox.



Pft. Screw Firefox =P


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 26, 2011)

i love mmorpg's and right now i'm currently playing rift. waiting for guild wars 2 and star wars: the old republic. 

i quit wow about a year ago


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't really yet know what to think about Star Wars: The Old republic.

It looks great but from what I've heard from those who were/are in the beta, the combat is awfully stocky.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 26, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I don't really yet know what to think about Star Wars: The Old republic.
> 
> It looks great but from what I've heard from those who were/are in the beta, the combat is awfully stocky.



same thing i heard as well, i'm still going to try it no matter what cause i'm a star wars nerd. if loving my lightsaber is wrong then i don't want to be right. it's still in beta though so it's going to be spotty and plus it's a new game. so you're going to have to give it a good bit in order to work out all the kinks.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> in order to work out all the kinks.



You just made that game sounds sexy and naughty =P

But touché, it needs some patching up, like all games, but we'll have to see. I'm very sceptical of games as of late.


----------



## Durin (Aug 26, 2011)

I got into playing Wow later than most of my friends, I played Guild Wars mostly before that.

I am going to check out Guild Wars 2 when it finally releases but I really enjoy Wow. I think it's the color pallete it just makes me relax


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 26, 2011)

Durin said:


> I got into playing Wow later than most of my friends, I played Guild Wars mostly before that.
> 
> I am going to check out Guild Wars 2 when it finally releases but I really enjoy Wow. I think it's the color pallete it just makes me relax



if wow ever gets boring or you need a breather you should really try rift out. it's pretty much wow's little brother but still different at the same time. it's a good breather for sure.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> if wow ever gets boring or you need a breather you should really try rift out. it's pretty much wow's little brother but still different at the same time. it's a good breather for sure.



Also if WoW bores you, there are MMO's that don't follow the same formula. Not that it isn't good for some people, i'm sure they enjoy it. But there is a plethora of them out there to try.


----------



## Bighairyman (Aug 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> if wow ever gets boring or you need a breather you should really try rift out. it's pretty much wow's little brother but still different at the same time. it's a good breather for sure.



I played Rift for a little bit. It was really a nice game. I am thinking that I might get into it again now that I am able to devote more time to it. 

As far as WoW goes, I played since 2006. I literally never left my house for about 5 months when I got into it. Parents would bring me food and gather my laundry. Then lightning struck and fried half our house including my computer. It sucked pretty bad but I haven't played since the newest expansion came out. That game was crazy addictive to me. Mainly for the guild I was in, not so much the game play. I found a lot of friendship within that game all over the world.


----------



## Bighairyman (Aug 26, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> Also if WoW bores you, there are MMO's that don't follow the same formula. Not that it isn't good for some people, i'm sure they enjoy it. But there is a plethora of them out there to try.



If you have a PC that can handle it, Age of Conan was really fun for me for a while. I loved the combat system in it. I haven't tried a lot of Lord of the Rings online but from what I saw it might be pretty neat. 

What kind of system are you guys running? I will post some pics of my new PC once I get some time away from work to build it. I might make a thread for that someplace else. Anyone have an idea where would best to put it at?


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Aug 26, 2011)

I typically hate mmo's, but I am waiting for the old republic. bastards never gave me a beta invite even though i've been on the list since 2008. love bioware and based on what io've seem they seem to be fixing all of the things i don't like about mmo's. currently i'm not playing anything.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 26, 2011)

Has no one here played Eve, or Darkfall? UO, anything like that? Am I all alone? Maybe perpetuum?


----------



## Bighairyman (Aug 26, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> Has no one here played Eve, or Darkfall? UO, anything like that? Am I all alone? Maybe perpetuum?



I had some guild mates who were into Eve quite a bit before they started WoW up. I was going to play it but my pc at the time could in no way handle it. So I never gave it a try. Does it have a subscription fee or is it a free one?


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> I had some guild mates who were into Eve quite a bit before they started WoW up. I was going to play it but my pc at the time could in no way handle it. So I never gave it a try. Does it have a subscription fee or is it a free one?



Subscription. and your computer can handle it for sure. It's an interesting game. I never got too deep into it, I fell more into darkfall and games like that. But Eve is a really good game.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 27, 2011)

i'm actually geeking out over this new mmo called "The Secret World". it looks so fucking cool and bad ass. it also is moving away from the standard formula of different class systems and leveling. plus it's got zombies in it which is a plus for me. 

i heard about this game back in 2009 and have been following it ever since. you can see a bunch of different trailers for the game on their website. www.darkdaysarecoming.com 


it finally got a release date of april 2012


even though it's not a gameplay trailer but this is my favorite trailer of the game so far...
http://youtu.be/ZPf9Mad3EGU


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't gotten into PC games since Police Quest IV Open Season. I loved the old Sierra/Dynamix games. 







Oh yeah, Willy Beamish and Circuit's Edge will forever rule!


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'm actually geeking out over this new mmo called "The Secret World". it looks so fucking cool and bad ass. it also is moving away from the standard formula of different class systems and leveling. plus it's got zombies in it which is a plus for me.
> 
> i heard about this game back in 2009 and have been following it ever since. you can see a bunch of different trailers for the game on their website. www.darkdaysarecoming.com
> 
> ...



I've been interested in it too. But it's only taking little baby steps outside of the box unfortunately. I want to see what the entire finished product brings though and what Ideas they change. For now, it's interesting, but still not going too far off the formula, which is sad, I liked the idea.


----------



## Bighairyman (Aug 27, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'm actually geeking out over this new mmo called "The Secret World". it looks so fucking cool and bad ass. it also is moving away from the standard formula of different class systems and leveling. plus it's got zombies in it which is a plus for me.
> 
> i heard about this game back in 2009 and have been following it ever since. you can see a bunch of different trailers for the game on their website. www.darkdaysarecoming.com
> 
> ...



I checked it out. I am not into mmos that aren't all fantasy and swords and shit. I alike that stuff best. I think I will most likely play Rift or WoW again. No I just need to figure out which one I am going to start again.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm on a limited budget, so I only play free MMOs. Champions Online and Perfect World, Earth Eternal, Eden Eternal... oh, and City of Heroes is going free-to-play as well. (Previously, I only got to play it when a friend let me use his account.)


----------



## Broadside (Aug 30, 2011)

City of heroes is going free? hrmm... I have a maxed blaster character on one of the servers there. May have to start up again.


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

PC Political Correctness


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 5, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. It is supposed to be EPIC!:shocked:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. It is supposed to be EPIC!:shocked:


It will be


----------



## Anjula (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm in love with my Worgen, just sayin


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I'm in love with my Worgen, just sayin



Are you talking about WoW?


----------



## Bighairyman (Nov 6, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. It is supposed to be EPIC!:shocked:


 5 more days until I get to play it. I can't wait. I've had this fucker pre ordered for far to long. It will be amazing. I am sure I might eve get a tattoo of something from the game.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 6, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> 5 more days until I get to play it. I can't wait. I've had this fucker pre ordered for far to long. It will be amazing. I am sure I might eve get a tattoo of something from the game.



I'm waiting too. I got my pre order in on a local mom and pop shop down the street from me. My nephews girlfriend works there and said the games are in but they can't be sold yet. I keep telling her every time I see her to grab mine and i'll give her $20 lol. She wont do it


----------



## Anjula (Nov 6, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Are you talking about WoW?



yes...:blush:


----------



## otherwhere (Nov 6, 2011)

just started playing the first Deus Ex for the first time. now I understand what all the hype was about! lol


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 6, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> 5 more days until I get to play it. I can't wait. I've had this fucker pre ordered for far to long. It will be amazing. I am sure I might eve get a tattoo of something from the game.



I cant wait dude, the epicness of this game might just be too much for me to handle lmao I dont think im gonna leave my computer for the next 3 months haha

And getting a tat of it would be nerdtastic 



Anjula said:


> I'm in love with my Worgen, just sayin



So not only are you gorgeous, but you also play WoW... amazing :smitten: lol

But you should totally drop your Worgen and come join the Horde cuz Alliance sux 

HORDE FTW!!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 6, 2011)

Anjula said:


> yes...:blush:



That's cool, didn't think you played WoW. I never got into the Cata expansion much though.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 6, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> So not only are you gorgeous, but you also play WoW... amazing :smitten: lol
> 
> But you should totally drop your Worgen and come join the Horde cuz Alliance sux
> 
> HORDE FTW!!!



you suck!








I love this hat :wubu: Alliance <3 <3


----------



## spacce (Nov 6, 2011)

anything is going to be better then pandas.. 

i get the feeling most people will end up going to The old republic soon..


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 7, 2011)

Anjula said:


> you suck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I most certainly *Do Not* suck! 

and you can stay with the Alliance cuz you aint cool enough for the Horde anyway!  

View attachment horde.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 7, 2011)

My first toons were Horde, so i'm a Horde guy LOL. I did switch to Alliance at the end of my WoW career hoping it would revive my passion about playing it. It did for a while but then all my friends stopped playing it so I just quit.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 7, 2011)

spacce said:


> anything is going to be better then pandas..
> 
> i get the feeling most people will end up going to The old republic soon..



The old republic is good. I am playing it right now.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 7, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> I most certainly *Do Not* suck!
> 
> and you can stay with the Alliance cuz you aint cool enough for the Horde anyway!



hahahahha, you wish looser!


----------



## Bighairyman (Nov 7, 2011)

Back in my days of WoW. I played for 6 years just about. It engulfed me. I have had many toons. When I first started I was a human rogue. Played that guy and had quite a few alts and some 19's for the bg's. Then one morning I woke up and I had an email saying my charater xfer was completed. Long story short I never went back to alliance after that for any main. I went with a friend to play Horde and I have been there ever since. Right up until Cata came out. Luckily for me my power supply got fried and so did my mobo and I never went back to it since then.


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 7, 2011)

Anjula said:


> hahahahha, you wish looser!



Too mean...:really sad:


----------



## spacce (Nov 7, 2011)

I loved the horde..
i guess it was also the fact that I was a pvp server and alliance outnumbered us 6:1 .. i favor the guys on the losing side.. heh


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 7, 2011)

spacce said:


> I loved the horde..
> i guess it was also the fact that I was a pvp server and alliance outnumbered us 6:1 .. i favor the guys on the losing side.. heh



Haha same, I was on a pvp server and we were outnumbered by alliance like 5:1 or 6:1, but it was totally cool cuz we always kicked ass lol. I remember my guild, which consisted of alot of my friends, would run through an alliance town and just obliterate it even though we were massively outnumbered haha. I definitely had some great times, but it kinda took too much of my life lol so I had to quit it, but I do miss it sometimes 


And hey, speaking of warcraft, did anyone here play DotA?


----------



## Melian (Nov 7, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> And hey, speaking of warcraft, did anyone here play DotA?



Didn't play it, but you have reminded me of this song... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y


----------



## Anjula (Nov 7, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> Too mean...:really sad:



oh come one  It wasnt mean!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Nov 7, 2011)

-roars- DOVAHKIIIN!


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 7, 2011)

Melian said:


> Didn't play it, but you have reminded me of this song... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y



Haha that just made my day :happy: My friends and I would like blast that song while playing Lol. Good times....good times



Anjula said:


> oh come one  It wasnt mean!



Lol I know, I know, I was just trying to make you feel bad hehe 

Did it work? Lol


----------



## Tad (Nov 7, 2011)

spacce said:


> anything is going to be better then pandas..
> 
> i get the feeling most people will end up going to The old republic soon..



What, Pandas are the reason I'm sticking with the thing! I figure the panderan are sort of a no-lose proposition: if you like them you can enjoy playing them, if you hate them just join some battlegrounds and there will be plenty of them to kill 

Granted, I've played less than two years, and the first 10 months were spent exploring old vanilla before Cata hit, then I got to re-explore. Result being that I'm not so burned out and bored like people who started back in the day.

The Star Wars universe always bored me, so I can't see switching to that, but I imagine at some point I'll find a new gaming distraction.


----------



## fat_viking_bloke (Nov 7, 2011)

Has anyone got themselves BF3 yet? I think I may have Gulf war syndrome after a hard weeks play.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 8, 2011)

i stuck with alliance. last time i played i ran up a horde but i couldnt get over how retarded horde chat was. it's like the horde is composed of almost nothing but 12 year old crack children...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i stuck with alliance. last time i played i ran up a horde but i couldnt get over how retarded horde chat was. it's like the horde is composed of almost nothing but 12 year old crack children...



That goes with Alliance too, I have experienced both lol.


----------



## Tad (Nov 8, 2011)

I've actually found chat to be getting better, to the point that I've actually turned trade chat back on.

....which is probably a clear sign of the beginning of the end, in that it likely means that adolescents desperate to prove how bad-ass they are have largely moved on to other, newer, games.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Anal [Shield Block]


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 10, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Anal [Shield Block]



see, now i always liked the murloc movie title game. 

Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Murlocs...

and trade frivolity!

i still remember years ago signing on and seeing "WTB Applebottom Jeans, WTT Boots wit da fur" i laughed until i cried!


----------



## BearHUG4U (Nov 11, 2011)

Who here plays asherons Call? I play on darktide its a pvp server


----------

